# The 2010 SL Awards: Nominations Closed (Results To Be Posted March 1st)



## halfhearted (Feb 14, 2010)

The first annual SL Awards will have a grand total of 32 categories.


*Spoiler*: _Series-related (20)_ 





Character of the Year
Best duo or couple
Best quote

Best design
Best volume cover 
Best color spread

Best chapter
Best chapter title page
Best chapter title
Best page/panel

Best fight
Best release
Best move

Best arc
Best cliffhanger
Best twist

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed

These have been separated into sets of categories due to how the presentation of the awards will be run. Explained later.






*Spoiler*: _Member-related (8)_ 




Most Likely to Be Kubo
Best threadstarter
Best panel editor
Best serious poster or essay writer
Best meme creator
Biggest series fan
Biggest character fan
Funniest member






*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




Thread of the Year 
Best joke thread
Best serious thread
Best edit thread




*Each user can choose* *up to three nominees for each award*. To place your nomination, you need only post your choices in this thread. While we would prefer that you keep all of your nominations in a single post, spreading out your nominees between multiple posts won't invalidate them. However, be aware that should you nominate twice for the same award, the most recent post will be the one that counts. And, self-nominations are not allowed.

*At 12AM EST on March 1st,* nominations will be closed and nominees tallied. Immediately after the results are determined and confirmed (they are public; so you all can double check our math, if you'd like), we'll reveal the who, what, where, and when of the voting schedule. Posts made by users who have under 50 posts will not be counted. 

*Any links posted for nominated threads will be added to the OP*, so as to get them more exposure. And, this topic will definitely be open to the general discussion of categories, nominees, and nostalgic flashbacks. Although, at least regarding the member awards, we would prefer that actual campaigning be kept to a minimum.*

Now that the categories have been revealed*, we hope to see mucho volunteering for the presentation of the series-related awards. Due to the large quantity of potential winners, we decided to reduce the number of presentations required by creating sets of awards. Each underlined award will be the primary category to be presented by a volunteer; the volunteer can also choose to include a secondary reveal of the other winners in the category, if they'd like. If not, then this will be handled by staff. The exception to this structure are the final four*.* Any of these categories is open to a volunteer presenter. 

For previously posted information about what presenting entails or about the awards ceremony, please see  or feel free to PM the BA staff with any questions you might have. And, without further ado, nominations will now begin!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Nominated Threads:
*_
Serious_

* 
*


_Edit_/_Joke/Thread of the Year_


----------



## Vaz (Feb 14, 2010)

I'll do the honors then.
*Spoiler*: _All the categories list + nominees_ 





> Character of the Year *- Kon; Tatsuki; Starrk*
> 
> Best duo or couple *- Shinji & Aizen, Noi/Nel*
> 
> ...





> Most Likely to Be Kubo *- I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together (the SL); Vaz; Taurus Versant*
> 
> Best threadstarter *- Kribaby ( prediction threads count? ); piccun(squared)*
> 
> ...





> Thread of the Year* -  ( warning for '09 members and generally posters who ventured here after the edit shitstorm started: this is the greatest thread ever to be done about anything. )*
> 
> Best joke thread *- the Tea thread*
> 
> ...





All I can think of right now. Head hurts, will edit this later. Seriously I'm going to go through all chapter pages again probably.


ALSO, volunteering to present "Best Arc"

Viva o carnval 


EDIT: List complete


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Character of the Year: Unohana Retsu
Best duo or couple: Ichiruki, the sexual tension just oozes.
Best quote "If you ever give the chance I will drag you down and crush your skull."

Best design N/A
Best volume cover N/A
Best color spread N/A

Best chapter N/A
Best chapter title page N/A
Best chapter title N/A
Best page/panel N/A

Best fight N/A
Best release N/A
Best move N/A

Best arc SS
Best cliffhanger N/A
Best twist N/A

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying: Momo
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with: Unohana Retsu
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache: ???
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed: ???

These have been separated into sets of categories due to how the presentation of the awards will be run. Explained later. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Most Likely to Be Kubo: Vino, Vai, and whatur
Best threadstarter: Vino, Vai, and whatur Vaz
Best panel editor: Vino, Vai, and whatur Vaz
Best serious poster or essay writer N/A
Best meme creator: Vino, Vai, and whatur Vaz
Biggest series fan N/A
Biggest character fan
Funniest member Vino, Vai, and whatur, Vaz





*Spoiler*: __ 



Thread of the Year Mexican Bleach
Best joke thread Mexican Bleach, DAT ASS
Best serious thread: N/A
Best edit thread Mexican Bleach DAT ASS 




Done


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Character of the Year - Mayuri
Best duo or couple - Rukia/Ichigo 
Best quote - "There is no such thing as perfect in this world. That may sound clich?, but it's the truth. The average person admires perfection and seeks to obtain it. But what's the point of achieving perfection? There is none. Nothing. Not a single thing. I spit on perfection! If something is perfect, then there is nothing left. There is no room for imagination. No place left for that person to gain additional knowledge or abilities. Do you know what that means? For scientists such as us, perfection only brings despair. It is our job to create things more wonderful than anything before them, but never to obtain perfection. A scientist must be a person who finds ecstasy while suffering from that antinomy. In short, the moment that foolishness left your mouth and reached my ears, you had already lost. Of course, that's assuming you are a scientist."

Best design - Lilynette 
Best volume cover - Volume Cover 25
Best color spread - 

Best chapter - Black and White 3
Best chapter title - Shake Hands with Grenades
Best page/panel - 

Best fight - Ichigo vs. Kenpachi
Best release - Barragan's
Best move - Gran Ray Cero

Best arc - Soul Society Invasion Arc (aka the Rescue Rukia Arc)
Best cliffhanger - Aizen killing off Harribel
Best twist - Hitsu stabbing Hinamori

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying - Harribel
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with - Rukia
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache - Grimmjow
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed - Ichigo's


----------



## Sajin (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Series-related (20)_ 





Character of the Year - *Yammy*
Best duo or couple - *Omaeda x Soi Fon*
Best quote - *"Who said that the numbers on the ten Espada go from 1 to 10?"*

Best design - *Yammy*
Best volume cover - *Heart*
Best color spread - N/A

Best chapter - *The Heart*
Best chapter title page - *The Heart*
Best chapter title - *Superchunky from Hell*
Best page/panel - 

Best fight - *Ishida vs Mayuri*
Best release - *Yammy*
Best move - *Yammy's Bala*

Best arc - *SS Arc*
Best cliffhanger - *Aizen attacking Harribel*
Best twist - *Yammy = Espada 0*

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying - *Harribel*
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with - *Yammy* 
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache - *Yammy* 
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed - *Knights of Yammy*






*Spoiler*: _Member-related (8)_ 




Most Likely to Be Kubo - *Kubo Tite*
Best threadstarter - *whatur*
Best panel editor - *Vai*
Best serious poster or essay writer - *halfhearted*
Best meme creator - *Moridin*
Biggest series fan - N/A
Biggest character fan - *Taurus Versant*
Funniest member - *Raikiri*






*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




Thread of the Year - *Mexican Bleach*
Best joke thread - N/A
Best serious thread - N/A
Best edit thread - *Mexican Bleach*


----------



## squilliam (Feb 14, 2010)

so this is only for 2009? Or for all time?

Anyways, this is what I got for now:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Character of the Year - Ichigo

*Best duo or couple*
Renji/Ishida
Ichigo/Nel
Ichigo/Zangetsu

Best quote
*
Best design *- R2 Ulquoirra, Released Barragan, H2 Ichigo

*Best volume cover *
- 42, "Shock on the Queen"                  
- 34, "King of the Kill"                    
- 17, "Rosa Rubicundior, Lilio Candidior"

Best color spread

Best chapter
*
Best chapter title page - *
346, "The Wrath"
285, "Eating Meat, Alone"
220, "King and His Horse"

*
Best chapter title* 
374, "Grey Wolves, Red Blood, Black Clothes, White Bones"
214, "Immanent God Blues"
306, "Not Perfect is GOoD"
*
Best page/panel*
Simultaneous Bankai 
Hollowfication 

*Best fight*
Ichigo vs. Grimmjow (final fight)
Ichigo vs. Byakuya
Ichigo vs. Ulquoirra (final fight)

*Best release*
Grimmjow
Ulquoirra

*Best move*
Ichigo psyching out Grimmjow with his sword and then cutting him along his arm: 

Shirosaki's close range Getsuga Tenshou 

Ichigo's Ultimate Getsuga Tenshou - the one he used against Ulquoirra before he killed him


*
Best arc*
Soul Society

Best cliffhanger

*Best twist*
- Isshin being a shinigami
- Aizen being a villian (come on, this is basically the entire base of the plot)
- Yammy being the 0 espada 

*Hottest character when presumed dead or dying* - Harribel
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed




oh yeah, why don't we have a "best volume poem" award? Is it too late to add it?


----------



## Sh?n (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Character of the Year- Aizen, Ulquiorra, Shinji
Best duo or couple- Gin and Aizen(lol, crime buddies) Ishida x Orihime
Best quote- "War is not heroic, war is not exhilarating, war is full of despair, it is dark, it is dreadful, it is a thing of sorrow and gloom, that is why people fear war and that is why they choose to avoid it...etc." - Kira Izuru, 323. 

Best design- Barragan, Mayuri, Unohana
Best volume cover- Gin's cover, volume 20, Volume 34, Volume 8,
Best color spread- Chapter 353- The Ash, with Matsumoto and all them in sexy suits. 

Best chapter
Best chapter title page- 306, Not Perfect is GOoD, 305 Rising Pheonix
Best chapter title- Superchunky From Hell, Not Perfect is *GO*o*D*
Best page/panel- 

Best fight- Ulquiorra vs Ichigo
Best release- Ulquiorra's 
Best move- Gin slicing Hiyori

Best arc- SS
Best cliffhanger- 
Best twist

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying- Hiyori
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with- Gin, Aizen, a spiked cup of tea with Shunsui
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache- Rukia
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed-


----------



## Vai (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm gonna be honest, my nominations are based on 2009/2010 chapters with only a few exceptions.

I know that they're the more recent ones so they're fresher on the minds.. but going to back to SS arc to choose best chapter or panel or character would just be weird, I mean it makes sense since there's no limitations on the chapter dates, but... well... anyway, this are my section related nominations.


... also, no funniest character category makes me a sad user  


*Spoiler*: _ Series related_ 





> *Character of the Year*       - Yammy / Aizen / Shunsui
> *Best duo or couple*        - Pesche-Ishida / Ukitake-Kyouraku / Mashiro-Kensei
> *Best quote*                   - Yammy:  " Who said the espada were numbered 1 to 10 ? " / Gin : " That's .. one down " / Shinji: " Welcome, to the reversed world "
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: _Member related_ 





> *Most Likely to Be Kubo* -  Kusuriuri / Noitora / HugeGuy
> *Best threadstarter*      - whatur / Vino / Psyfo - Shinobi
> *Best panel editor *    - whatur / Vino / Kribaby  ( seriously, hardest category to nominate ... ever )
> *Best serious poster or essay writer*    - halfhearted / Psyfo - Shinobi / Wintrale
> ...








*Spoiler*: _Section related_ 





> *Thread of the Year*   - whatur's  / whatur's / Yak's
> 
> *Best joke thread*      Hugeguy's  / Black Night's   / Yak's
> 
> ...








like Vaz, I will edit this post and add the other nominations after I do some more research :33


----
added member related.


----
added thread related. dear lord that took me some time


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm shocked and appalled at the lack of "Biggest bro" category. 

I also going to favor a little more the latest years since they're sticking better in my head and the searching for earlier stuff would be pretty damn overwhelming.

And as in true Portuguese spirit, like Vai and Vaz, i'll finish this later. This image editing is a bitch.


*Spoiler*: _All categories_ 



Character of the Year - *Tousen*; *Komamura*; *Starrk*
Best duo or couple - *Ichigo/Rukia*, *Urahara/Yoruichi*, *Ikkaku/Yumichika*
Best quote - *"Perfection" speech by Mayuri (chapter 306)*, *"Despair" speech by Kira and his last sentence in chapter 323*, *"Doing nothing would be evil" speech by Tousen (Chapter 385)*. *(Special mention to Komamura's friendship monologue in 386)*

Best design - *Barragan*; *Shinji*, *Love*
Best volume cover -* Ikkaku's cover vol.23* ""; *Orihime’s cover vol.27* ""; *Barragan's cover vol.43* "" 
Best color spread - ,,

Best chapter - , , . (Somewhat of a pattern here, no?)

Best chapter title page - ; , 
Best chapter title - *Superchunky From Hell*, T*he Deathbringer numbers*, *Azul - Blood splash*
Best page/panel - ,,

Best fight - *Starrk vs everyone*,* Ulquiorra vs Ichigo (Last fight)*, *Aizen versus everyone (Fake KT)*. *Special mention to the little spar Grimmjaw had with Ulquiorra.*
Best release -* Barragan's Arrogancia*, *Ulquiorra's Murciélago R2*, *Nell's Gamuza *.
Best move - *Barragan's Respiras*, *Yumichika's Ruri'iro Kujaku*, *Starrk's reiatsu wolves*. 

Best arc - *SS Arc; Turn Back The Pendulum; Arrancar Invasion *
Best cliffhanger - Aizen pierced by Hitsugaya, Tousen's ressurecion, Ulquiorra's ressurecion.
Best twist - Aizen as the final villain, The Vizard's background, Hisagi stabs Tousen.

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying - *Hiyori*, *Rukia*, *Halibel?*
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with - *Komamura*; *Rukia*; *Shunsui*
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache - *Rukia*, *Tessai*, *Isshin*
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed - *Urahara's*, *Aizen's*, *Shunsui's*.

Most Likely to Be Kubo – *Soul Society Avenue*, *Moridin*, *Kubo Tite*
Best threadstarter - *Kribaby*, *Psyfo - Shinobi*, 
Best panel editor - *Vino*, *Vai*, *Raikiri*. Like Vaz said, 3 is not enough. 
Best serious poster or essay writer -* halfhearted*; *Kribaby*; *Hugeguy*
Best meme creator - *Moridin*, *Vai*, *Vino*.
Biggest series fan - *Infinichi*, *Vai*, *Hugeguy*.
Biggest character fan - *Taurus Versant*, *halfhearted*, *Last of the Arrancar*.
Funniest member - *wathur*, *Vai*, *Raikiri*.

Thread of the Year - 
Best joke thread - , , 
Best serious thread -*, *, 

*(Also a honorable mention to Yak's very awesome fanfiction about Yamamoto and Komamura versus Barragan)*

Best edit thread - , ,


----------



## Velocity (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll fill it in as I go...


*Spoiler*: _Series-related (20)_ 





Character of the Year - Kyoraku* // *Aizen *// *Shinji
Best duo or couple - Kyoraku and Ukitake *// *Kensei and Mashiro *//* Yammy and Ulquiorra
Best quote - Barragan's Speech, Chapter 370* // *Tosen's Speech, Chapter 385 *// *Shinji's Speech, Chapter 387

Best design - Segunda Etapa Ulquiorra *// *Resurreción Starrk *// *Kyoraku
Best volume cover - Volume 41 *// *Volume 43
Best color spread - Chapter 392, Top 4 Best Bout Results.

Best chapter - Chapter 391 *// *Chapter 387 *// *Chapter 366
Best chapter title page - Chapter 374 *// *Chapter 366 *// *Chapter 352
Best chapter title - Chapter 370, "Debating Life from the Viewpoint of a God"
Best page/panel - Chapter 391, Page 18 *// *Chapter 354, Page 6

Best fight - Aizen vs. Shinji, Kyoraku, Soifon and Hitsugaya *//* Kyoraku vs. Starrk *//* Superhollow Ichigo vs. Segunta Etapa Ulquiorra
Best release - Shinji's Sakanade *// *Starrk's Los Lobos *// * Yammy's Ira
Best move - Cero Oscuras *//* Irooni *// *Respira

Best arc
Best cliffhanger - The Vizards Appear, Chapter 364
Best twist - Chapter 354, Page 17 *// *Chapter 392, Page 12

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed





*Spoiler*: _Member-related (8)_ 




Most Likely to Be Kubo
Best threadstarter - Raikiri *// *Whatur *// *Vino
Best panel editor - Vai *// *Whatur *// *Raikiri
Best serious poster or essay writer
Best meme creator
Biggest series fan
Biggest character fan
Funniest member





*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




Thread of the Year - Mexican Bleach
Best joke thread
Best serious thread
Best edit thread


----------



## dandyman (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Series related (20)_ 




Character of the Year - *Yammy*
Best duo or couple - *Mayuri & Nemu*, *Soi Fon & Omaeda*
Best quote - "*The Heart*", "*Who said that the number of Espadas go from 1 to 10?*"

Best design
Best volume cover - *Kingdom of Hollows*
Best color spread - *Valentine's day gayspread *

Best chapter
Best chapter title page - *Chapter 369*
Best chapter title - *Superchunky from Hell*
Best page/panel - *Chapter 383 page 6-7*

Best fight - *Stark vs. Shunsui*, *Yammy vs. Kenpachi & fodder*
Best release - *Barragan*
Best move - *Shunsui's shadowbuttrapetechnique*

Best arc
Best cliffhanger - *Hitsugaya dying*
Best twist - *Lol ice clone*

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying - *?Hiyori and ?Hiyori*
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with - *Yammy*, *Choujiro* 
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache - *Rukia, Hitsugaya, Yammy*
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed - *Omaeda*






*Spoiler*: _Member-related (8)_ 




Most Likely to Be Kubo - *Kubo Tite*
Best threadstarter - *Vai, Raikiri, Vino*
Best panel editor - *Vai, Raikiri, Vino*
Best serious poster or essay writer - Vai,Raikiri,Vino *Taurus Versant, Wintrale*
Best meme creator - *Raikiri*
Biggest series fan - 
Biggest character fan - *Taurus Versant, Last of the Arrancar, Omaeda takes it alone*
Funniest member - *Vino, Raikiri, Vai*






*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




Thread of the Year - *DATASS, Hitsugaya's failure, Prediction thread*
Best joke thread - *DATASS, Prediction thread, Highlights of the chapter*
Best serious thread - *Popularity poll -series*
Best edit thread - *DATASS, Hitsugaya's failure*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

My turn my turn my turn


*Spoiler*: _Series-related (20)_ 





Character of the Year *Starrk // Shunsui // Yammy*
Best duo or couple * Starrk&Lilinette // Shunsui&Ukitake // Pesshe&Ishida*
Best quote *Barragan's Speech (Chapters 369-370) // Shirosaki's 'Insinct' (Chapter 220) // Zangetsu's Release (Chapter 66)*

Best design *Shinji // Barragan // Final Form Ishida*
Best volume cover *Harribel Cover // Yammy Cover // *
Best color spread * //  // *

Best chapter * //  // *
Best chapter title page * //  // *
Best chapter title *Superchunky from Hell // Spit on your own God // Debating Life from the Viewpoint of a God*
Best page/panel * //  // *

Best fight *Starrk vs everyone // Grimmjow vs Ichigo // Aizen vs Everyone (Fake KT)*
Best release *Barragan // R2 Ulquiorra // Starrk*
Best move *Barragan's Death Breath // Shinji's Sakanade // Starrk's Reiatsu Wolves*

Best arc *Arrancar Invasion // Soul Society // Turn Back the Pendulum*
Best cliffhanger *Espada revealed okay - Vizard show up*
Best twist *Aizen's full plans // The fall of the Espada // The past of the Vizard*

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying *Apache //Sunsun // MiraRose ()*
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with *Urahara // Ginrei // Harribel*
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache *Tessai // Isshin // Rukia*
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed *Urahara's // Aizen's // Pesshes's*

These have been separated into sets of categories due to how the presentation of the awards will be run. Explained later.






*Spoiler*: _Member-related (8)_ 




Most Likely to Be Kubo *Moridin // Kisame(Yammy) // Kubo Tite*
Best threadstarter *whatur // Raikiri // Vino*
Best panel editor *Vai // whatur // Raikiri // (special mention to Kribaby who I can't put in but really really want to)*
Best serious poster or essay writer *Halfhearted // Deathbringerpt // *
Best meme creator *Raikiri // whatur // Vai*
Biggest series fan * Infichi // Yak // Vai*
Biggest character fan *Halfhearted // Vault // Last of the Arrancar*
Funniest member *Raikiri // whatur // Vai*






*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




Thread of the Year 
Best joke thread 
Best serious thread * //  // *
Best edit thread 




Also I'm considering hosting, next time you're on messenger Half, I'd like to chat to you.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Series-related (20)_ 





*Character of the Year:* 
Aizen 
Gin 
Shinji
*
Best duo or couple: *
Aizen/Gin 
Pesshe/Uryuu  
Starrk/Lilinette

*Best quote: *
-"Admiration is the emotion furthest from understanding" 
-"We think the flower on the precipice is beautiful//because our fear makes our feet stop at its edge//instead of stepping forward into the sky//like that flower." 
-"One who paints the beauty in love//is one who pretends to not know love's form.//One who paints the ugliness in love//is one who understood it well."

*Best design: *
Gin 
Aizen 
Shinji
*
Best volume cover: 
* 



*Best color spread*: 




*Best chapter:* 
Chapter 170
Chapter -105
Chapter 392

*Best chapter title page*:



*
Best chapter title: *
"In Sane We Trust"
"Debating Life From the Viewpoint of God"
"I Hate Loneliness But It Loves Me"

*Best page/panel*:





*Best fight:*
Uryuu vs. Mayuri 
Aizen vs. Everyone 
Starrk vs. Shunsui (everyone)

*Best release:*
Uryuu's Final Form
Nnoitra's Santa Teresa
Starrk's Los Lobos

*Best move: *
Complete Hypnosis
Inverted World
Cero Sincretico

*Best arc: *
Turn Back the Pendulum 
Fake Karakura Town 
Soul Society

*Best cliffhanger*:
Chapter 391
Chapter 177
Chapter 168

*Best twist:* 
Aizen's reveal as a villain
The past of the Vizards
Nel is the third Espada

*Hottest character when presumed dead or dying:* 
Aizen 
Nnoitra 
Hiyori
*
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with:* 
Gin 
Pesshe 
Aizen
*
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache:* 
Rukia 
Tessai
Isshin
*
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed: *
Isshin's 
Unohana's 
Aizen's






*Spoiler*: _Member-related (8)_ 




*Most Likely to Be Kubo: 
*Soul Society Library 
Kubo Tite
*
Best threadstarter:* 
Vino 
Vai 
Taurus Versant
*
Best panel editor: 
*Vai 
whatur 
Vino
*
Best serious poster or essay writer: 
*IDGabrielHM 
Kribaby 
Wintrale

*Best meme creator:*
Moridin
Raikiri 
Vai
*
Biggest series fan:
*Taurus Versant 
Vai 
Infichi
*
Biggest character fan:*
Taurus Versant 
Vault 
Dr. Douchebag
*
Funniest member:* 
Vai 
whatur 
Raikiri 






*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




*Thread of the Year:* 




*Best joke thread:* 



*
Best serious thread: *



*
Best edit thread:* 






Like so many others, I'll gradually be editing in my nominations.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Finished but didn't do much for the last two categories 


*Spoiler*: _Series-related (20)_ 





Character of the Year - Aizen ; Ulquiorra
Best duo or couple - Starrk and Lilinette 
Best quote - "The Heart" by Ulquiorra 

Best design - Byakuya ; Kenpachi ; Ulquiorra
Best volume cover -    
Best color spread -  ; 

Best chapter - The Heart (354)
Best chapter title page - The Wrath  ; Spit on Your Own God  
Best chapter title - Debating Life from the Viewpoint of a God ; Death is Not Goodbye 
Best page/panel -  ;  

Best fight - Byakuya vs. Ichigo ; Ulquiorra vs. Ichigo 
Best release - R2 Ulquiorra
Best move - Barragan's Death Breath 

Best arc - Soul Society ; Turn Back the Pendulum
Best cliffhanger - Aizen stabbed by Hitsugaya
Best twist - Espada being from 0-9

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying ~ Byakuya (when he was near that ), Ulquiorra
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with ~ Urahara, Ukitake
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache - Renji
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed ~ Ichigo fans, Urahara fans






*Spoiler*: _Member-related (8)_ 





Most Likely to Be Kubo
Best threadstarter - Vino
Best panel editor - 
Best serious poster or essay writer - Halfhearted
Best meme creator
Biggest series fan
Biggest character fan - Kalashnikov (Yammy)
Funniest member - Vino

/don't post here often enough to see many people  





*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 





Thread of the Year 
Best joke thread
Best serious thread
Best edit thread -


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

You can nominate whatever thread you want.

The helicopter one is here.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you, will edit that into my post then   Wasn't sure since I only seemed to see the other ones being used and thought it might be a time thing or something I was missing.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are my nominations:


*Spoiler*: _Series-related (20)_ 





Character of the Year: Yammy, Ulquiorra, Komamura
Best duo or couple: Soi Fon/Omaeda; Pesshe/Uryuu; Shunsui/Ukitake
Best quote: The Heart, Who said the numbers of the Espada went from 1 to 10?, Mayuri's speech about perfection

Best design: Ulquiorra's R2, Nell, Stark
Best volume cover: [/URL], , 
Best color spread: Valentine's Day spread, Halloween spread, 

Best chapter: Heart, The Blazing Glaciers, Black Moon Rising
Best chapter title page:
Best chapter title: Heart, Wolves Ain't Howl Alone, I Hate Loneliness, but it loves me.
Best page/panel: , , Komamura's face

Best fight: Ichigo vs Byakuya, Ichigo vs Ulquiorra, Ichigo vs Kenpachi
Best release: Ulquiorra, Yammy, Barragan
Best move: Respira, Shinji's Shikai, Shunsui's Shikai

Best arc: Turn Back the Pendulum, Soul Society, Fake Karakura Town
Best cliffhanger: Yammy being 0, Hitsu stabbing Aizen, Vizards entrance
Best twist: Yammy being 0, Ichigo's H2, Nell being a HOT former Espada

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying: Harribel
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with: Komamura, Gin, Stark
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache: Tessai, Rukia, Yammy
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed: Yammy, Rukia, Shunsui






*Spoiler*: _Member-related (8)_ 




Most Likely to Be Kubo: Tite Kubo, Yammy, Noitora
Best threadstarter: Vai, Vino, whatur
Best panel editor: Vai, Vino, whatur
Best serious poster or essay writer: Kribaby, halfhearted, Wintrale
Best meme creator: Vai, Vino, whatur
Biggest series fan
Biggest character fan
Funniest member:Vai, Vino, whatur






*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




Thread of the Year: Mexican Bleach, Kubocopter, Koma's face
Best joke thread: Mexican Bleach, Kubocopter, Koma's face
Best serious thread: Aizen and the Art of War, Kido 101, Bleach rip-off thread
Best edit thread: Mexican Bleach, Kubocopter, Koma's face




I'll edit some choices later.


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _OFFICIAL: BAD BD Endorsed Nominations_ 



Character of the Year - Aizen, Barragan, Kyoraku
Best duo or couple - 
Best quote - "I will kill you... with these two hands of mine. I will make you regret ever giving power to me. I am king. I am God. I am undying. And I will hunt you forever... Aizen Sousuke."

Best design - , , Kyoraku
Best volume cover - , , 
Best color spread - N/A

Best chapter - The Breaking Glaciers; Gray Wolf, Red Blood, Black Robes, White Bones; Rosa Rubicundior, Lilio Candidior
Best chapter title page - ,
Best chapter title - Gray Wolf, Red Blood, Black Robes, White Bones; Memories in the Rain; Rosa Rubicundior, Lilio Candidior
Best page/panel -

Best fight - Aizen vs All
Best release - Ira, Sakanade, Katen Kyokotsu
Best move - Kage Oni, 

Best arc - SS Arc, Winter War
Best cliffhanger - 
Best twist -


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 25, 2010)

Just added _Aizen and the Art of War_ as a best serious thread nomination. If there's only 72 hours left now, everyone else better hurry and get their edit on.


----------



## KBL (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok.. my votes people 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Bleach*
Character of the Year: Shunsui Kyoraku, Aizen Sousuke, Yammy Rialgo
Best duo or couple: Shunsui/Ukitake, Gin/Aizen, Kensei/Mashiro
Best quote: Who said the numbers of the Espada went from 1 to 10?, Mayuri's speech about perfection, Shunsui's speech to Rose about war after he defeated Starrk...

Best design: Shunsui Kyoraku, Yammy Rialgo, Barragan after release (Arrogante) 
Best volume cover: Volume 13, The undead (Kenpachi)-Volume 34, King of the kill (Neliel)-Volume 33, The bad Joke (Nnoitra).
Best color spread: Halloween Spread (Bleach 379); Sexy Spread (Bleach 353); Chad being manly (Bleach 363). 

Best chapter: Bleach 310 "Four arms to killing you"; Bleach 374 "Grey Wolves, Red Blood, Black Clothes, White Bones"; Bleach 392 "The breaking glaciers". 
Best chapter title page:
Best chapter title: Four arms to killing you, Wolves Ain't Howl Alone, Grey Wolves, Red Blood, Black Clothes, White Bones.
Best page/panel:
- Nnoitra Release 
- Ichigo vs Kenpachi final moments 
- Kyoraku coming out of the shadows 

Best fight: Ichigo vs Kenpachi, Kyoraku Shunsui vs Starrk, Nnoitra vs Kenpachi
Best release: Nnoitra, Grimmjow and Barragan. 
Best move: Kageoni (Shunsui), Respira (Barragan), Lanza del Relampago (Ulqui)

Best arc: Turn Back to the Pendulum, Soul Society, Fake Karakura Town.
Best cliffhanger: Aizen being killed in Soul society, Vizards appear and Hichigo new form and powers against Ulquiorra.
Best twist: Aizen being the BIG BAD, Nel transformation and Yammy being the 0 Espada.

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying: Harribel, Apache, Mila Rose.
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with: Kyoraku Shunsui, Aizen, Unohana.
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache: Ishin, Yammy,Kyoraku Shunsui
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed: Urahara, Yammy, Kyoraku Shunsui.


*Users*
Most Likely to Be Kubo: Tite Kubo.
Best threadstarter: Vai, Whatur, Vino.
Best panel editor: Vai, Vino, whatur.
Best serious poster or essay writer: Yak, halfhearted, Kribaby.
Best meme creator: Vai, Vino, whatur.
Biggest series fan: Taurus Versant, Vai, Omaeda Takes it Alone.
Biggest character fan: Taurus Versant, Vai, Yak.
Funniest member:Vai, Vino, whatur.

*Thread related*

Thread of the Year: Mexican Bleach, Dat ass,Kubocopter
Best joke thread: Mexican Bleach, Kubocopter,Dat ass.
Best serious thread: Starrk a great leader (Yak).
Best edit thread: Mexican Bleach, Kubocopter, Dat ass.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2010)

This looks fun here I go:


*Spoiler*: _Series-related (20)_ 





Character of the Year -* Kyouraku Shunsui*
Best duo or couple - *Ukitake/Kyouraku, Yoruich/Urahara, Tessai/Urahara*
Best quote - *Mayuri's speech to Szayel about perfection*

Best design
Best volume cover 
Best color spread

Best chapter
Best chapter title page
Best chapter title
Best page/panel

Best fight - *Ichigo vs Grimmjow, Stark vs Shunsui, Hacchi/Soifon vs Barragan*
Best release - *Arrogancia, Los Lobos, Sakanade*
Best move - *Gran Rey Cero, Stark's soul wolves, Shirosaki's point blank atomic Getsuga Tenshou *
Best arc -* Soul Society, FKT, Hueco Mundo*
Best cliffhanger - *Aizen's 'death', Ichigo's hair growing as he becomes Ichithing*
Best twist - *Aizen's betrayal, The awkward nature of Ichigo's bankai, Kenpachi actually taking someone elses advice and using the kendo he learned from Yama-jii *

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying - *Hallibel, Hinamori*
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with - *Ukitake, Shunsui, Unohana*
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache - *Yammy, Ishin*
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed - *Ishin's, Ichigo's (obvious), Unohanas (double obvious) *





*Spoiler*: _Member-related (8)_ 




Most Likely to Be Kubo - *Whatur *
Best threadstarter - *Taurus Versant, Vai, Whatur*
Best panel editor - *Vai, Vino, Whatur*
Best serious poster or essay writer - *halfhearted, Yak*
Best meme creator - *Raikiri, Whatur*
Biggest series fan - *Taurus Versant, Omaeda takes it alone*
Biggest character fan - *Omaeda takes it alone, Taurus Versant, Vai*
Funniest member - *Vai, Whatur, Vino*






*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




Thread of the Year - *Mexican Bleach, Dat-Ass*
Best joke thread - *Mexican Bleach, Dat-Ass, Koma's Deadpan face*
Best serious thread - *Aizen and the Art of War*
Best edit thread - *Dat-Ass, Koma's face, Hitsu's fail*




Will finish up later.


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 27, 2010)

Character of the Year: 
Best duo or couple: *IchiRuki *
Best quote: 

Best design: 
Best volume cover: 
Best color spread: 

Best chapter: 
Best chapter title page
Best chapter title
Best page/panel

Best fight: *rukia VS kaien wanabe*
Best release: *yoruichi's special move that soi fon thought that she created lol remember?*
Best move: 

Best arc: *Soul Society!*
Best cliffhanger: *hitsugaya killed aizen. *
Best twist: *Aizen is alive?!?! [during SS, when gin showed momo the live aizen]*

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying: *hiyori*
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with: *shinshou*
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache: *urahara*
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed: *Gin's?*


----------



## Pipe (Feb 28, 2010)

ok here is my list

*Spoiler*: _Series-related (20)_ 





Character of the Year: Yammy, Aizen, Kyoraku
Best duo or couple:Renj & Uryuu, Love & Rose, Ukitake & Kyoraku
Best quote:Mayuri perfection speech, Who said the espada were numbered 1 to 10 ? King and his horse speech
Best design:Barragan, Stark, Kyoraku
Best volume cover : Cover 43 Cover 34 Cover 42
Best color spread: Bleach 270, Bleach 285, Bleach 356
Best chapter:Heart, Burn out Inferno, Kingdom of Hollowes 
Best chapter title page: Grey Wolves, Red Blood, Black Clothes, White Bones Superchunky from hell, Heart
Best chapter title: Superchunky from Hell, Eagle Without Wings 2 Extreme Battlemaster Mix, Spit on your own God
Best page/panel:, , 

Best fight:Ichigo H2 vs Ulquirra R2, Ichigo vs Grimmjow, Stark vs 4
Best release: Barragan, Ulquiorra R2, Yammykong
Best move: Respira, Lanza del relampago, Kage Oni

Best arc: SS arc, Winter war arc, HM arc
Best cliffhanger: Hitsugay being dead, Aizen being stabbed, Vaizards arrival
Best twist: Yammy being 0, Wonderweiss being a fire extinguisher, Ichigo going H2

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying: Hitsugaya, Rukia, Grimmjow
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with: Kyoraku, Komamura, Yammy
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache: Rukia, Yammy, Tessai
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed: Yammy, Urahara, Ichigo






*Spoiler*: _Member-related (8)_ 




Most Likely to Be Kubo: Yammy, Noitora
Best threadstarter:Raikiri, Vino, Whatur
Best panel editor:Vai, Vino, Whatur
Best serious poster or essay writer: Psyfo - Shinobi, Frost Xian, Halfhearted
Best meme creator:Vai, Vino, Whatur
Biggest series fan: Taurus Versant, Noitora, Omaeda takes it alone
Biggest character fan: Vai, Taurus Versant
Funniest member:Vai, Vino, Whatur






*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




Thread of the Year: Mexican bleach, bleach rip off
Best joke thread: Mexican bleach, Koma's face, Urahara to the rescue
Best serious thread: Kido 101, Bleach rip off
Best edit thread: Mexican Bleach, Koma's face, Urahara to the rescue


----------



## Mozu (Feb 28, 2010)

I only took the chapters into account from 2009 up til now. Trying to look at every chapter ever would just be too much imo, so here it is. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Character of the Year - *Aizen, Ulquiorra, Yammy*
Best duo or couple - *AiGin, StarrkLilynette, UlquiHime* 
Best quote - 
*"Since when... did I create the illusion [did you hallucinate] that I wasn't using Kyouka Suigetsu?"
"Don't try to be a good guy. It doesn't matter who owes who. From the instant they enter into a war, both sides are evil."
"Who says the Espada go from 1 to 10?" *

Best design - *Hirako Shinji, Grimmjow, Kyouraku Shunsui *
Best volume cover - *Halibel, Barragan, Yammy*
Best color spread - *Valentine's '10, Swimsuit Spread '09, Halloween '09* 

Best chapter - *Ch354 Heart, Ch392 Breaking Glaciers, Ch371 Kingdom of Hollowes*
Best chapter title page - *), , *
Best chapter title - *Superchunky from Hell, Debating Life from the Viewpoint of a God, I Hate Loneliness but It Loves Me*
Best page/panel - *EverypanelwithAizen; ;  *

Best fight - *Aizen vs SS/Vaizards, Ulquiorra vs Ichigo, Starrk vs Shunsui*
Best release - *Ulquiorra, Starrk, Halibel*
Best move - *Kyouka Suigetsu and that it entails, H2 Ichigo Cero, Shunsui's shikai*

Best arc - *SS, PBtP, Pre-HM Arc/Attack KT for the lulz*
Best cliffhanger - *Ch355, Ch354, Ch373* 
Best twist - *Yammy Cero Espada* 

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying - *Aizen (lol), Grimmjow, Ulquiorra*
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with - *Ulquiorra, Aizen, Ishida*
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache - *Aizen, Chad, Rukia*
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed -* Aizendom, IchiRuki, Shirosaki (Hollow Ichigo)*



----


*Spoiler*: __ 



Most Likely to Be Kubo - *No one, HugeGuy, Kensei* 
Best threadstarter - *Kribaby, Vai, Vino*
Best panel editor - *Vino, Whatur, Vai*
Best serious poster or essay writer - *Halfhearted, Kribaby, Deathbringerpt*
Best meme creator - *whatur, Vai, Vino*
Biggest series fan - N/A
Biggest character fan - *Taurus Versant, Halfhearted, Last of the Arrancar* 
Funniest member - *Vai, whatur, Raikiri*




---


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thread of the Year - *, There is a Traitor Among the Gotei 13, Urahara to the Rescue*
Best joke thread - *Urahara to the Rescue, Mexican Bleach, Hitsushalves-edit* 
Best serious thread - *Aizen and the Art of War *
Best edit thread - *Urahara to the Rescue, Mexican Bleach, Hitsushalves-edit*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Series Related_ 



Character of the Year Aizen Sousuke, Ulquiorra Cifer, Shunsui Kyoraku
Best duo or couple Shunsui/Ukitake, Shunsui/Hitsugaya, Yoruichi/Urahara
Best quote "Since when did you think that I wasn't using Kyouka Suigetsu?"
"Whether you owe someone or they owe you, the moment you start a fight, you're in the wrong either way."

Best design Barragan, Starrk, Shunsui
Best volume cover 
Best color spread "Halloween '09" "Swimsuit Spread '09"

Best chapter "The Heart", "The Blazing Glaciers", "Grey Wolves, Red Blood, Black Clothes, White Bones."
Best chapter title page Best chapter title "Grey Wolves, Red Blood, Black Clothes, White Bones."
Best page/panel 

Best fight Aizen vs Everyone and their mother, Ichigo vs Ulquiorra, Starkk vs Shunsui
Best release: Barragan, Starrk, and Ulquiorra.
Best move: Kageoni, Kyouka Suigetsu, Ennetsu Jigoku, and 

Best arc: Soul Society, Tbtp, FKT.
Best cliffhanger: 
Best twist: 

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying: Hiyori, Matsumoto, Hinamori.
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with: Gin Ichimaru, Aizen Sousuke, Yamamoto Genryuusai.
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache: TESSAI 
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed: Aizen fandom, IchiRuki fandom, Shirosaki fandom.





*Spoiler*: _Member Related_ 



Most Likely to Be Kubo: HugeGuy, Kensei, Wintrale
Best threadstarter: Vino, Vai, Kribaby
Best panel editor: Vino, Vai, Whatur
Best serious poster or essay writer: Halfhearted, Psyfo - Shinobi
Best meme creator: Vino, Vai, Whatur, Raikiri
Biggest series fan: Taurus Versant, Omaeda_Takes_It_Alone.
Biggest character fan: Taurus_Versant, Vai, Grimmjow
Funniest member: Vai, Raikiri, Whatur, Vino 





*Spoiler*: _ Section Related_ 



Thread of the Year: Mexican Bleach, Dat Ass , Aizen and the Art of War.
Best joke thread: Mexican Bleach, atass
Best serious thread: , The Theory of Power.
Best edit thread: Edit Hitsugaya's Failure, Dat Ass, Mexican Bleach


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey we should all vote for the Bleach rip-off thread for best serious thread.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Character of the Year: Yammy / Barrgan / Hiyori's ass 
Best duo or couple: IchiHime 
Best quote: "The Heart", "Who said that the number of Espada go from 1 to 10?"

Best design: Yammy, Tyrant/Released Barragan, Two Piece Hiyori 
Best volume cover: Kingdom of Hollows
Best color spread: 

Best chapter: The Heart
Best chapter title page: n/a
Best chapter title: Turn Back the Pendulum 7 
Best page/panel: Chapter 383 page 6-7

Best fight Yammy vs Kenpachi and those other people
Best release: Yammy, Barragan
Best move: Yammy Bala, Respira/Death Breath from Barragan

Best arc: That Arrancar one...
Best cliffhanger: When you bitches thought Yammy was put down
Best twist: Yammy wasnt put down, Yammy being the most powerful Espada

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying: Hiyori's ass , Nemu, Halibel
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with: Yammy, Hiyori's ass , Nemu
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache: Yammy, Hiyori's ass , Nemu
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed: Yammy, Nemu, Gin






*Spoiler*: __ 




Most Likely to Be Kubo: Noitora
Best threadstarter: Vai, Raikiri, Vino
Best panel editor: Vai, Raikiri, Vino 
Best serious poster or essay writer: 
Best meme creator: Vai / Whatur / Raikiri
Biggest series fan: 
Biggest character fan: LotA
Funniest member: Vai, Raikiri, Whatur






*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




Thread of the Year: Mexican Bleach. Yammy FC
Best joke thread: Mexican Bleach
Best serious thread: Mexican Bleach
Best edit thread: Mexican Bleach


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Feb 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Series-related (20)_ 





Character of the Year - Aizen
Best duo or couple -Orihime and Matsumoto
Best quote - Aizen "How long have you been under the delusion that I haven't been using it?" 

Best chapter - The Lust (5)
Best chapter title page
Best chapter title 1 - Death and Strawberry
Best page/panel - Page 2 Panel 1

Best fight - Kenpachi vs Nnoitra or Ulquiorra vs Ichigo Release (2)
Best release - Hollow 2 Ichigo
Best move - Komamura's Bankai

Best arc
Best cliffhanger
Best twist

Hottest character when presumed dead or dying - Nnoitra
Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with - Nova
Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache - Yamamoto
Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed








*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




Thread of the Year - Bleach Rip Off
Best joke thread - Mexican Bleach
Best serious thread - Bleach Rip Off
Best edit thread - Mexican Bleach


----------



## Kri (Feb 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Series-related (20)_ 





*Character of the Year:*

Tatsuki
Kon
Urahara

*Best Duo or Couple:*

Soifon and Oomaeda
Kensei and Mashiro
Urahara and Tessai

*Best Quote:*

"As long as you are in this building, your lives are in our hands. 
Please don't forget that" _- Unohana Retsu_​
*Best Design:*

Apache
Tatsuki
Urahara

*Best Volume Cover:*

Volume 9: Fourteen Days For Conspiracy
Volume 24: Immanent God Blues
Volume 31: Don't Kill My Volupture

*Best Color Spread:*





*Best Chapter:*

Deathberry Returns
Goodbye Halcyon Days
Winged Eagles

*Best Chapter Title Page:*

Not Perfect Is Good
Fall Into My Inferno
Grey Wolves, Red Blood, Black Clothes, White Bones

*Best Chapter Title:*

Making Good Relations, Ok?
Immanent God Blues
Tug Your God Out

*Best Page/Panel*

[391] Soifon: "Nigeki Kessatsu"
[391] Shinji's smirk
[222] Ichigo's cero

*Best Fight:*

Yoruichi v Soifon
Ichigo v Byakuya
Hisagi v Findor

*Best Release:*

Kaien's Nejibana
Barragan's Arrogante
Yamamoto's Ryuujin Jakka

*Best Move:*

Hiryugekizokushintenraihou
Raikohou
Kurohitsugi

*Best Arc:*

Turn Back The Pendulum

*Best Cliffhanger:*

Chapter 177
Chapter 186
Chapter 262

*Best Twist:* 

Aizen's betrayal of Soul Society
Isshin's revealed as a shinigami
Vizard's role in Soul Society history

*Hottest Character When Presumed Dead or Dying"*

Tatsuki
Cirucci
Luppi

*Character You'd Most Like to Share A Cup of Tea With:*

Kaien
Ukitake
Urahara

*Character Best Suited to Sporting A Fine Moustache:*

Aizen
Sado
Keigo

*Fandom Least Likely to Have Their Hopes Crushed:*

Urahara
Don Kanonji
Unohana






*Spoiler*: _Member-related (8)_ 



*Most Likely to Be Kubo:*

Yak
halfhearted
Moridin

*Best Threadstarter:*

halfhearted
Raikiri
piccun

*Best Panel Editor:*

Moridin
Sky misty
Zaru 

*Best Serious Poster or Essay Writer:*

halfhearted
Yak
Psyfo - Shinobi

*Best Meme Creator:*

Vai
Whatur
Raikiri

*Biggest Series Fan:*

halfhearted
Taurus Versant 

*Biggest Character Fan:*

Chai Tea
halfhearted
Last of the Arrancar

*Funniest Member:*

Vai
Raikiri
Whatur






*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




*Thread of the Year:*


*Best joke thread:*


*Best serious thread:*


*Best edit thread:*


----------



## Memos (Feb 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Series-related (20)_ 



*Character of the Year:*
Starrk
Aizen
Shunsui

*Best duo or couple:*
Uruhara and Yoruichi
Starrk and Lilinette
Nnoitra and Neliel

*Best quote:*
"Aizen, i'm going to kill you" - Hitsugaya
"Admiration is the emotion furthest from understanding" - Aizen
"Black" - Shunsui

*Best design:*
Released Charlotte Cuuhlhorne
Released Barragan
Starrk

*Best volume cover:*




*Best color spread:*



*Best chapter:*


*Best chapter title page:*


*Best chapter title:*
Devil, Devil, Devil, Devil
If You Call Me Beast, Kill You Like Tempest
I Hate Loneliness But It Loves Me.

*Best page/panel:*


*Best fight:*
Mayuri vs. Ishida
Kenpachi vs. Ichigo

*Best release:*
Konjiki Ashisogi Jizō
Kyouka Suigetsu
Ryūmon Hōzukimaru

*Best move:*
Kage Oni
Danku
FF Ishida

*Best arc:*
Turn Back the Pendulum.

*Best cliffhanger:*
Chapter 391:The Blazing Glaciers - Aizen getting stabbed by Hitsugaya.

*Best twist:*
Aizen being a villian.

*Hottest character when presumed dead or dying:*
Halibel
Starrk
Tatsuki

*Character you'd most like to share a cup of tea with:*
Mayuri
Uruhara
Yoruichi

*Character best suited to sporting a fine moustache:*
Hitsugaya
Kenpachi
Gin

*Fandom least likely to have their hopes crushed:*
Keigo
Don Kanonji
Chad






*Spoiler*: _Member-related (8)_ 



*Most Likely to Be Kubo:*
Moridin
halfhearted
Kribaby

*Best threadstarter:*
halfhearted
Raikiri
Kribaby

*Best panel editor:*
Vai
Raikiri
Vino

*Best serious poster or essay writer:*
Kribaby
halfhearted
Psyfo - Shinobi

*Best meme creator:*
Vai
Whatur
Raikiri

*Biggest series fan:*
halfhearted
Kribaby
Mozu

*Biggest character fan:*
Yak
halfhearted
Stark

*Funniest member:*
Vai
Raikiri
Whatur






*Spoiler*: _Section-related (4)_ 




*Thread of the Year:*



*Best joke thread:*




*Best serious thread:*




*Best edit thread:*


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 1, 2010)

And, with that, nominations are now closed! Results will be calculated and posted 12 hours from. Until that time, those who made nomination posts are free to edit their choices; any changes made will be taken into account up until the official announcement of the nominees.


----------

